# Watch with lots of corners



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Poljot Navigator with Roy's superbly complimenting hex bracelet.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Paul, glad you like it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey

LIKE THAT BABY


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That does look really good, Paul









Good to see you back Andy.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That does look really good Paul, great combination.









Andy, good to see you back on.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great watch Paul

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Paul, that is a great combination, well done.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Great combination Paul, made for each other.









Good to see you back Andy!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Great combination Paul, made for each other.









Good to see you back Andy!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Have you hit your send button a few times by error Si









Got 2 watches today, but other needs resizing. Watch out for it in Japanese forum.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I see your ploy now Simon. Trying to boost your post count. Well 2 can play that game. I didn't edit my last one


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh dear







.

Accidental I assure you, when I was trying to reply earlier the forum just wouldn't let me send, or so I thought!!

Ah well at least you know where I stand







.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Paul

It would be great if you could do a review of this watch.

Can you do a shot in which you can see how well the bracelet finish and the case match up? I find this combination rather tempting going by the pic above, you may already have noted that...









How loud is the alarm, can you feel it vibrate on the wrist?

Regards

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Will post some pics soon. Not noted the accuracy yet, but at this moment it's about 2 minutes fast.

Haven't tested for vibration. However, it did wake me up this morning


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Got 2 watches today, but other needs resizing. Watch out for it in Japanese forum.....


 Look forward to seeing that one Paul


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mr Crowley,

Are those Poljots still available........cost??

Ta.

G.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool watch Paul,the bracelet suits the watch real well.Is it a solid link?

The Poljot alarms are nice watches,not mega loud,if you are used to quartz alarms,but they work well.My Aviator alarm would not wake me,but they are good for appointments,and you can feel the vibration through your wrist,it feels like there is a bee trapped under the watch.

Alex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry I have two left in stock.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

Just need to check my end of month accounts..........









G.


----------

